# Are carbon arrows beter,our are they the same?



## kyhunter13

I do not think so my self.I took 4 fall stalker arrows from wallmart and 4 carbon arrows and did 3 diffrent test.I would switch the arrows one carbon and one aluminim and then switch off the other way.I did this three times with four arrows a piece and they shot about the same and I also switched off every test in and out of a tree stand.I did about the same with both arrows and if i say mty self you are wasting money on carbon arrows.It is more the person not the arrow.Thank you


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i tend to disagree. i used to shoot aluminum arrows out of my bow and there is a huge difference between them and carbon. for one the carbon flies at a more flater tradjectory. they also fly faster and are lighter. imo they also fly straighter and hit harder. but thats just my .02


----------



## kyhunter13

you are right they do fly faster but the harder part i dont know they went in the same in my target.So I do not agree on the lighter they are the same wight arrows.But faster you are right but not much.


----------



## Bobm

IF they are not lighter they would not fly faster because the difference in aerodynamics is tiny if it exists at all. 
Arrow speed allows flatter trajectory which is beneficial for long shots but arrow weight is a biggest factor determining penetration, combined with broadhead sharpness. Heavier but slightly slower arrows will penetrate deeper all other factors being equal


----------



## TANATA

If it's lighter, it's also going to loose speed faster, therefore not hitting harder at range correct?


----------



## bchunter

There is a fine line with knetic energy in arrow weight vs speed.Faster has more energy than slower heavier.You need a cronograph to see the diference I think it is speed times speed times arrow wieght divide by 505240 not a hundred percent on the 505240 but it something like that.That will give your ft pounds of energy


----------



## Goldy's Pal

You cannot even compare the durability difference between alum. and carbon. Although carbon will crack it takes a missed shot at a target to do so. With alum. it is bent so neither arrow is any good. Walk through the brush or set your bow down on the ground with the arrows in the quiver a few times. I will guarantee that if you did the same with carbon arrows the carbon arrows will be straight and alum. will be bent. Ever see how a bent arrow flys at 20 to 30 yds. May as well shoot a cork screw at the animal.

Pulling alum. arrows from a target is also an easy way to bend them after a while.


----------



## kyhunter13

not true i set my bow down all the time and they have never bent.Alum are bad at bending but if you are a good shoot and you know how to pull a arrow out they will not bend.These arrows are the same wight so that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## duckslayer

Carbon arrows all the way. I used to shoot aluminum, bent a few. Switched to carbons and have had no problems at all. Carbon arrows shoot more consistently in my opinion. Flatter, faster, straighter....carbon arrows are the way to go.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Alum. arrows are fine right out of the shrink wrap, but give them time. They will be bent soon. It does not matter if you are the worlds greatest arrow puller outer. :lol: Even if you think that arrow is straight, it isn't. I have put alum. arrows that I thought were my best (back when I shot them), under an indicator at work and oh man, let me tell ya' not even close. Good shot, bad shot, makes no difference. A bent arrow may just as well be broken in half. Same results.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i can't agree more with goldy on this one. i used to shoot easten xx78 superslams when i started hunting. they were one of the strongest aluminum arrows on the marget and they still bent. i now shoot behman ics hunter 400's and not problems yet. one got broken ony because i shot a deer and after the arrow passed through and stuck in the dirt, the deer fell on it. i will never switch back. my .02


----------



## agrotom

I shoot the Carbon wrapped arrows and get the best from both worlds. The weight of the aluminum and the strength of a carbon. Check out Cabellas Outfitter series arrows, 070903, 10.1 grains per inch and they are not to badly priced. :beer:


----------

